# Mid America Reformed Seminary: Class on Westminster Standards



## dna (Jul 11, 2011)

Does MARS have a class on the Westminster Standards?


----------



## elnwood (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes. It's "DE 592 The Westminster Standards" in the catalog.
http://www.midamerica.edu/resources/catalog.pdf


----------



## dfranks (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes MARS does have a class on the Westminster Standards. I believe it is taught in connection with denominational history. Professor Alan Strange normally teaches the class on the Standards. 

Here is a link to the school's catalog where you can find other class listings. http://midamerica.edu/resources/catalog.pdf


----------

